# Bulbine Natalensis Outperforms Viagra



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Bulbine Natalensis Outperforms Viagra – Study by Anthony Roberts As unbelievable as it may sound, it appears that Bulbine Natalensis has outperformed Viagra, for libido enhancing and prosexual effects, in a published (rodent) study. It???s important to understand that the information I???m sharing today is scientific research performed in South Africa, at a University, by [...]

*Read More...*


----------

